# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Air Force Research Laboratory, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

afresearchlab.com

youtube.com/afrlcorpcomm

facebook.com/AFResearchLab

twitter.com/afresearchlab

linkedin.com/company/air-force-research-laboratory

wpafb.af.mil

facebook.com/WPAFB

twitter.com/wrightpattafb

Air Force Research Laboratory on Wikipedia

Products and projects:

XQ-58A Valkyrie demonstrator, a long-range, high subsonic unmanned air vehicle

----------


## Airicist

AFRL Overview 2030

Published on Mar 13, 2018




> Take a look into the evolution of the laboratories that would one day meld into One Air Force Research Laboratory. Since its beginnings at McCook Field in 1917, AFRL's science and technology pioneers have understood that research is the key to air supremacy and to keeping the U.S. Air Force the best in the world.
> 
> The Century Series celebrates the Air Force Research Laboratory and its predecessor laboratories’ first 100 years as a leader in the development of advanced aerospace science and technology (1917-2017).

----------

